# Multi gym



## MrDB90 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm after some advice on a multi gym. Specifically the one linked below.

https://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/body-power-pro-home-gym.html

Originally I was thinking of a power rack, 100kg Olympic weight set, bench and dumbbell set, but places are all sold out. I've come across the above and was considering getting this instead.

My main goal is to lose weight and build some muscle. I'm a right fat slob at the moment, just under 17 stone. Is this gym sufficient to build muscle as a long term investment, or am I better off being patient and waiting for the companies to stock up on supplies?

cheers


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks like something out of the terminator!!

Be patient mate.


----------



## MrDB90 (Jul 14, 2017)

Haha, will do. Cheers for replying.

I've got my eye on the following package and dumbbell set from mirafit.

https://www.mirafit.co.uk/mirafit-garage-gym-equipment-level-1.html

https://www.mirafit.co.uk/mirafit-dumbbell-set-weight-rack-orange-black.html

Could be in for a long wait.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

MrDB90 said:


> Haha, will do. Cheers for replying.
> 
> I've got my eye on the following package and dumbbell set from mirafit.
> 
> ...


 The dumbbells don't look that great of a deal;

You'll likely not need the 3kgs or the 5kg so that's 4 of them your buying for nothing.


----------



## MrDB90 (Jul 14, 2017)

Tonysco said:


> The dumbbells don't look that great of a deal;
> 
> You'll likely not need the 3kgs or the 5kg so that's 4 of them your buying for nothing.


 Great, thanks for pointing that out to me. Anything you can recommend?


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Id get one of these instead of that one you linked

https://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf500-elite-leverage-gym-with-bench-and-preacher.php


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Powertec don't wobble like that cf500... be interesting to see what safe loading it can take - I'd be after a second hand powertec with separate arms though or a Megatec rip off :whistling: https://www.thegymrevolution.co.uk/index.php/brands/megatec-fitness/atx-triplex-multigym-wsx-670.html

They are solid - if only they were in stock


----------



## MrDB90 (Jul 14, 2017)

Cheers all for your input.

I've punted for the Marcy Pro PM4400 leverage multi gym. It's not the same standard as the other you linked but it'll hopefully be ok for what I need. It's in stock and from what I gathered, the price doesn't appear to be inflated. Plus I had an extra 5% off so it cost £569.

https://www.exercise.co.uk/marcy-pro-pm4400-leverage-home-multi-gym

Just need to keep an eye out for weight plates now.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like you'll have some fun with that! Get some bands ordered too... it'll add another dimension to your liftin'

Like my protec (I once had) you could probably rig a low pulley for seated rows! 

Homemade foot plates for leg presses -https://homemadegymstuff.blogspot.com/2011/08/wbls10-leg-press-footplates-for-reduced.html?m=1

Use a hand towel(s) for pulldowns/triceps and your grip/forearms will get extra work, too. (Wrapped over the squat bar)

Enjoy!


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

MrDB90 said:


> Great, thanks for pointing that out to me. Anything you can recommend?


 What weights are you looking for?

Personally i only have a pair of 25kg rented from the gym atm, the rest is all a bar and plates. But with those i can do shoulder press, flys, incline dumbell press , tricep extensions etc... and its a middle ground weight for most of them. Try and pick 1 or 2 sets you can do multiple exercises with.


----------



## MrDB90 (Jul 14, 2017)

I managed to pick up some Olympic rubber coated plates from fitness superstore. Had to keep visiting their site a few times a day. Got the following:

2 x 20 kg

2 x 10 kg

4 x 5 kg

4 x 1.25

It came to £250 in total but, due to the stock issues, I had to buy these in three separate orders. So I paid three lots of £7.95 in delivery. Still happy with the price compared to other retailers.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

MrDB90 said:


> I managed to pick up some Olympic rubber coated plates from fitness superstore. Had to keep visiting their site a few times a day. Got the following:
> 
> 2 x 20 kg
> 
> ...


 £3 A kilo is pretty standard for Olympic bumpers mate so it's a good price considering the shortages.


----------

